# Can't find the Gamers seeking Gamers??



## BluWolf (Jan 19, 2002)

I can't seem to find the forum of Gamers Seeking Gamers? Did it get lost in the shuffle or is it being thrown out?


----------



## Terraism (Jan 19, 2002)

You're right - it seems to be missing...


----------



## A2Z (Jan 19, 2002)

Hmmm... I hope it's just a temporary thing. I'm looking for players.


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 19, 2002)

Have you guys tried that website?

I can't remeber the name now, it was on the old boards.


----------



## CrusaderX (Jan 20, 2002)

Do you mean the D&D Player Registry ?

I'd also like to see the return of the Gamers Seeking Gamers board, though.


----------



## Bhadrak (Jan 20, 2002)

I agree!  Bring it back.


----------



## BluWolf (Jan 22, 2002)

Any feedback as to when or if ever this forum will be brought back?


----------



## Bhadrak (Jan 22, 2002)

Yeah, I'm trying to find one more player for the campaign I'm starting up this weekend.


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Jan 22, 2002)

It would be nice to have a forum to search for players and games.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 22, 2002)

I'll flag Morrus to add this ASAP.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 22, 2002)

Good - I'm, not really seeking gamers but I enjoy seeing who all in the state is...


----------



## A2Z (Jan 22, 2002)

How'd this get moved back from meta?


----------



## A2Z (Jan 22, 2002)

Wait a minute! I just realised a moved thread still shows up in the forum it was originally posted. But why did it suddenly show up at the top of GD? Doesn't the original thread get locked?


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 22, 2002)

You're in Meta; and welcome to the wonderful world of redirects!


----------



## BluWolf (Jan 24, 2002)

Any update as to if and when we will see the return of the Gamers seeking Gamers forum??

I am moving this summer and want to start doing a search in the area i will be heading too.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 25, 2002)

Errr... it's been back for days.  Go look in the Bits n Pieces forum, or use the navigational menu at the bottom left of your screen!


----------

